# FreeBSD Driver for wireless card RTL 8191SEvB?



## neilms (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi, I have the above wireless card in my laptop. It currently works fine under Linux. I would quite like to install FreeBSD on this machine but am unclear on if my wireless card is supported.

I sure would appreciate it if someone could shed some light on this for me.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 31, 2015)

Here is listed supported wireless devices For FreeBSD 10.2 ... https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.2R/hardware.html#wlan

I found Realtek, but a different model number. "The urtwn(4) driver supports Realtek RTL8188CU/RTL8188RU/RTL8188EU/RTL8192CU based USB IEEE 802.11b/g/n wireless network adapters". Typically more wireless cards work with FreeBSD than other BSD's.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.I...config-network-setup.html#config-network-ndis Here's a way to use Microsoft Wireless Card drivers on FreeBSD, but someone else will have to help you further with that. See ndisgen(8) and ndis(4).

I'm considering finding a wireless usb interface that works with various BSDs, myself.


----------

